
The Pundit Class’s Knives Come Out for Andrew Yang – Market Mad House - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/the-pundit-classs-knives-come-out-for-andrew-yang-market-mad-house-992f53b51eb4
======
RenRav
[https://marketmadhouse.com/tag/the-pundit-classs-knives-
come...](https://marketmadhouse.com/tag/the-pundit-classs-knives-come-out-for-
andrew-yang/)

Alternative link

------
Finnucane
Yang is not the new Trump. He’s the new Ross Perot.

